# TOTUGers April 15 2018 meeting.



## Roy&Eira1 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

Our next meeting is a month away and will be at:-

East Toronto Masonic Temple at 13 Chisholm Avenue, Toronto (Danforth & Main area)

Chisholm Avenue is one block west of the Main Street subway station on Bloor Street. The temple is one block north of Bloor and has ample parking for attendees at our meeting.

Date - Sunday April 15 2018

Time - 2:00pm to 5:00pm

A donation of $8 per person and $15 per couple to cover the meeting costs.  If we do not have 20 people attending we will require a couple of $ extra from each participant to ensure that we can pay for the room rental.

We will need an MC for the meeting and some projection equipment for our presenters to use. I have a PC which I will bring this time!

Eira and I will bring some white wine and dessert tray. We would be grateful if other members could help with some refreshments.

The proposed agenda for the meeting is:-

2:00 - 30 minutes to mingle

2:30 - Welcome, comments from the previous meeting (if any), self introduction of all couples (recent exchanges, favorite places to visit/exchange, TUG 'handle', etc.)

3:00 – TBD

3:30 – TBD

4:30 - Another 30 min. to mingle

5:00 – End of meeting           

Please let me know if you have an item that you want to include in our meeting.

If you plan to attend please let us know, so that we can have seating and refreshments for the appropriate number of people.   

 Roy & Eira


----------



## johnny buck (Mar 17, 2018)

I am a new TUG member and timeshare owner in Gr Cayman. I plan to attend the April 2018 meeting, alone.
John Howard


----------



## Dori (Mar 22, 2018)

We’ll see you there!

Dori


----------



## johnny buck (Mar 24, 2018)

Roy&Eira1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Our next meeting is a month away and will be at:-
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy&Eira1 (Apr 7, 2018)

Thank you for your replies and support. Unfortunately we have received only confirmation from  a dozen people that they plan to attend our meeting.  Since we require at least 20 to cover the cost of renting our meeting location we must cancel the April 15, 2018 meeting.

We will try to schedule something in the fall of 2018.

Enjoy your summer.

Yours

Roy & Eira.


----------



## moonstone (Apr 15, 2018)

It is a good job (but unfortunate) the meeting has been cancelled with the weather Toronto and area is getting today. I think many people would have cancelled at the last minute.  We had intended to go but were asked to babysit the grandkids for a few days so our DiL could accompany our DS at a work conference out of town.

We will try for the fall one, if we aren't on our annual Florida trip.

~Diane


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 15, 2018)

Roy&Eira1 said:


> Thank you for your replies and support
> 
> We will try to schedule something in the fall of 2018.
> Enjoy your summer
> Roy & Eira.



I too will try to come fall 2018


----------

